# I learned a new trick!



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Soph is picking up tricks left and right, she amazes me every day. She does sit and down flawlessly, she does special tricks like dance and roll. She does fetch, and without teaching, she does drop it. Last night my boyfriend and I were making dinner and at the same time he was playing fetch with her (this is a nightly thing for them, she loves it.) and decided to try "drop it" just to see what she'd do and maybe actually teach her to do it. And get this- first try, she did it. I'm amazed. I have no idea how she learned this as she doesn't do well sitting there having training "sessions". She just has a hard time staying focused. She does much better just picking things up in our everyday life. I've taught her more than I thought I had by just repeating commands and praising her as she got each one right. Now she's pretty well trained. Anyway, here's a cute video from last night of her doing "drop it." Please excuse my toenails, I need to do them badly.
http://youtu.be/yL9UPKRusOI


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That put a big smile on my face. Lol I watched it again to check out your toenails.:rofl:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Look at her go!! I love little Sophie. Such a little smarty pants. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mallen600 (Oct 27, 2012)

New tricks are always fun!!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She's so lovely. Good job Sophie 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Way to go Soph :chili:


----------



## wishbone (May 4, 2010)

She's amazing with that trick, very smart girl!


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you everyone, I'm so proud of what my little princess has accomplished since I brought her home almost a year ago (it will be a year at the end of next month, I can hardly believe it!) she's so full of personality and sass. She knows how to work the system to get what she wants, when she wants it. Lets be honest here, Her Highness, Princess Sophie runs the kingdom. Not mommy and daddy, but the little baby. She's so clever 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

